# Compare Prices



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi all!

Has anyone seen this site before?

Compare Services Cyprus - Compare Services

Anders


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

It's down?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2013)

SWJ said:


> It's down?


Seems so.

Anders


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

I noticed it today in another post, it's awesome and answered a lot of my questions


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

mdekkers said:


> I noticed it today in another post, it's awesome and answered a lot of my questions


At the same time I hate websites using Google Translate as a tool for professional translation

Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Anders, at the top right is a drop down box to change the site language.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2013)

Pam n Dave said:


> Anders, at the top right is a drop down box to change the site language.


Yes and that is what I mean. That is a Goggle translate box. They pay a fee to Google to use it but the translations are just crazy

For me its ok if you want to get some meaning in a site you visit, but for professional use it is bad. We use a Chinese translator for business and I asked her to read the language on a real estate site using this method and she just laughed. Not possible to understand. Swedish is better but still looks very bad.
As does many other languages.

If you can't afford to get your website translated then don't have a multi-language site. You will not be able to answer questions from foreign users anyway

But that is my meaning and away from the topic of this thread. Sorry

Anders


----------

